# Yellow dwarf sag. Help!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have tried a few things to recitfy the situation. my other "yellowed" plants perked up and went green. But the Dwarf sag is still yellow with some red tinges. I am thinking I mgiht remove the plants and put them into another tank. but unless I find out why they're yellow and not nice dark green that they started out as, the situation will remain the same. 

I tried iron, and some root sticks. Still yellow. Or is the ferts giving them issue?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

IME, dwarf subulata does not do well to be disturbed. It's pretty slow to get established, and often suffers die back of the old leaves when planted.

Are the new leaves yellow also? I believe that can be indicative of potasssium deficiency, but I'll have to check on that.

Care to share the tank parameters/lighting/dosing regimes?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> IME, dwarf subulata does not do well to be disturbed. It's pretty slow to get established, and often suffers die back of the old leaves when planted.
> 
> Are the new leaves yellow also? I believe that can be indicative of potasssium deficiency, but I'll have to check on that.
> 
> Care to share the tank parameters/lighting/dosing regimes?


I find that subulata does the same to me.. I started with about 5-6 stems, and they all died, but one, the one has flourished into around 40 stems (tight carpeted area) in my tank.... I will be selling some (check classifieds)... I have also noticed that if I miss one dosing day, the leaves start to turn yellow/light green.... You have to be on the ferts hardcore for it to stay dark green, or even OD what you normally would for iron/potassium


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I also find that in too much light/nutrients it can grow weak and yellow easily. Keep it lower light, and it tends to stay compact and darker green.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0 
Nitrates: Unknown at the moment
PH: 7.6

Dosing initial dose of Excel the past couple days to fight the staghorn. ALgae is diminishing.

The sag is planted near the driftwood, actually in the shadow almost under the big mossy bit. New shoots are coming up yellowish. 

I've dosed Flourish about 5ml every 2 or 3 days. Wednesday is Waterchange day so it'll get a 5ml dose then + more excel. YAY ME. 

near the sag is a jobes plant stake. Val loves it. Glosso is going fragging bananas and the crypts in that area are quite happy. Just a sort of unhappy looking sag. Also the sag did send out a runner, but hte sag-let is yellowish as well. I do look forward to when I start buying my bags of flourite to do my tank "nuke" next year. 

I feed fishies at about lights on (10am) and fishes at about 8pm

One peice is planted in the driftwood split, and that is sort of yellow, some bits are greener still.


----------

